# Level or scissor bite



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone have an illustrations or pictures of what a good bite looks like? All 3 pups have slightly different bites and I am trying to figure them out. TIA


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A level bite is when the top teeth and bottom teeth meet together when they bite down. A scissor bite is when the front teeth come just over the bottom teeth when they bite down. Scissor bite is preferred. I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Teeth


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Interesting! Those were great illustrations! 
So what are the pups lookin' like?


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Both Celeste and Astro have scissor bites and Sol would be considered level/scissor, his teeth almost meet perfectly. Overall they look really good


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Glad to hear!  That's definitely good news.


----------

